# 90% Done!!!



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I am 90% done with my spare room cleaning muck out.  I never would have tackled this without Ninn's encouragement. I have been putting it off for 3 YEARS!!!! It is now clean, organized and I only have 3-4 boxes to go thru in the morning. The back of my car is filled with stuff for the Goodwill. Next, on Wednesday, I will be recovering my couch cushions which have been piled in my computer room since January. My pups tore holes in them one day while I was at work.  I have filled the holes with stuffing and patched them with canvas and heavy duty fabric glue. I already have bought the denium to cover them with. I've just been putting off actually DOING it!!! It will be nice to have couches again.  I haven't figured out how to keep the dogs off them yet....Any ideas???


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Congrats on getting your spare room cleaned out.... Doesn't it just feel great.... 

As far as keeping the dogs off the couch, I'm no help... You could cover the cushions w/ an old blanket... That way the dogs can't ruin them again.... and you can take the blanket off at anytime....


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Actually, YES! I do have an idea! (whoda thunk it........lol) My step mom has a dog who is forever climbing up on the first brand new furniture she has ever owned. She went to the flea market and picked up several of those screens you stretch out in the window frames. She lays them out on the couch, fully stretched out, when she leaves the house. He HATES the noise it makes, the way they feel on his feet, everything about them. Stays right off that couch! She also bought an extra couch cushion covered in the same material for his bed and kept it in her room for a few days so it smelled like her. He sleeps on THAT cushion during the day!!

Congrats on the spare room! I'm so proud of you!!!!!!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Ninn, that's a brilliant idea about the screen over the sofa. So easy to slip behind it when company comes. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Great idea!!! Knowing my pups, they'll probably just pull the screens off but it is sure worth a try!!!! I'll do it! I also like the idea about the cushions for their beds but mine are still tearing things up. Matilda chews on things when she is nervour. And with her big Mastiff jaws - nothing lasts more than a few minutes! I'm always repairing their beds etc. I'll watch for cushions at yard sales - that way if I have to throw it away I'm not into too much $$$.  Thanks Ninn!!!


----------

